# Dry rub



## cmcatv (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey all.  I going to start reading through this section but thought i would ask.
Does anyone mix up there own dry rubs?
I just hit up the bulk barn and stocked up on a bunch of different spices. Going to mix them up and see what I like.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2017)

I think the majority of us mix our own rubs.

Al


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes most of us have our own recipes - though there are also some good commercial ones available too.


----------



## matchew (Feb 3, 2017)

I like to make my own but I also use commercial rubs. There are a bunch of good recipes on here and  Google is your friend.

There are a bunch of commercial rubs that I like also.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 3, 2017)

You can't go wrong with SPOG on just about anything and everything. From there, its fielders choice. I just consider that "seasoning" though, and not really a rub. Paprika, and brown sugar are your next go-tos for rubs, and then the spice list seems nearly endless.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 3, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> You can't go wrong with SPOG on just about anything and everything. From there, its fielders choice. I just consider that "seasoning" though, and not really a rub. Paprika, and brown sugar are your next go-tos for rubs, and then the spice list seems nearly endless.



Bingo. I usually use my favorite seasoning salt in case of plain salt though.


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 14, 2017)

Kosher salt, course ground black pepper, brown and granulated sugar (granulated sometimes because it carmalized better than brown), paprika, chili powder, cumin and a hot pepper spice are good staple ingredients for most rubs.  I do leave salt out of most of my "muscle meat" rubs because I pre salt my meat...And usually have an identical batch of the rub I'm using with less red pepper I can add at different stages of the process and not overpower the heat.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 14, 2017)

There are a ton of good ideas out there, This forum covers near everything. There are the basics SPOG and as the previous have said,

   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . Jeff also has a couple rubs and sauce available that are offered for a small fee which helps to maintain the site as well. They are a good mix with lots of great reviews using it for just about anything out there. Well worth it and worth searching. Just remember that everybody's tastes are a little different... So search experiment and enjoy!!!


----------



## 801driver (Feb 14, 2017)

We mix our own.  It is similar to Jeff's, modified slightly for our taste buds.


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2017)

It is not essential to use Koshering (Kosher) salt - it is usually used because most "kosher" salts do not contain added ingredients and the grain size is often slightly larger than table salt. Be careful though as some Kosher salts can contain anti-caking agents - so it is important to read the label on the box. Most Sea Salts do not have added ingredients either and so can be used instead. If you combine your rubs in a grinder before use then initial grain size of the salt is not important.


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, for that matter, doesn't bark formation kind of take over the outer texture of your meat on long smokes anyway, or is the quality of the bark formation a function of grind size...I can't say I really noticed a difference.
Now I'm going to have to do a side by side on a couple butts too see...Oh darn...Extra smoked pork.


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 1, 2017)

Wade said:


> It is not essential to use Koshering (Kosher) salt - it is usually used because most "kosher" salts do not contain added ingredients and the grain size is often slightly larger than table salt. Be careful though as some Kosher salts can contain anti-caking agents - so it is important to read the label on the box. Most Sea Salts do not have added ingredients either and so can be used instead. If you combine your rubs in a grinder before use then initial grain size of the salt is not important.



I use kosher salt for two reason, grain size and most importantly sodium content. Sea salts and table salts have a much higher sodium content. Worth looking into.


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2017)

Smokin JayNH said:


> I use kosher salt for two reason, grain size and most importantly sodium content. Sea salts and table salts have a much higher sodium content. Worth looking into.


Table salt, sea salt and kosher salt, weight for weight, all contain pretty much the same amount of Sodium as each other - 40%. Most culinary salts have some impurities (which is what gives them their distinctive colours and tastes) but these small amounts do not really affect the % Sodium.

To get differing amounts of Sodium you would have to be measuring by volume not weight - but this then purely depends on the grain size and shape. Because of the grain structure and the gaps between the grains, a tablespoon of course grain salt is likely to physically contain a different weight of salt than one with a fine grain.Flaked salt will be different too.

You can see this when you compare the weight of fine grain table salt with that of kosher salt

1 tablespoon of kosher salt weighs 18 g
1 tablespoon of fine table salt weighs 17 g
You are therefore actually getting more sodium in 1 tablespoon of kosher salt than you are in the same volume of table salt.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2017)

...... click on pics to enlarge.......













SALT varieties weight-volume.png



__ daveomak
__ Apr 2, 2017


















Guidelines for Spice Usage 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 2, 2017


















Spice conversion 001.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 2, 2017


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 2, 2017)

Wade, 
That's very interesting, I'll have to check that out, never thought of the weight factor, just the serving size. Thanks for the learnin'.


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2017)

A good reference for checking common conversions is traditionaloven.com. They have a range of food measure/weight converters

Table salt

http://www.traditionaloven.com/culi...-salt/convert-table-spoon-tbsp-to-gram-g.html













Table salt conversion.JPG



__ wade
__ Apr 2, 2017






Kosher salt

http://www.traditionaloven.com/culi...n-tbsp-kosher-salt-to-gram-g-kosher-salt.html













Kosher salt conversion.JPG



__ wade
__ Apr 2, 2017


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 2, 2017)

I checked out the nut. box on the label, mortons course kosher was 1/4tsp serv size at 1.2g 20% dailt rec.  Diamond crystal kosher was 1/4 tsp at.7g 12% daily rec.

go figure. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> ...... click on pics to enlarge.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave - thanks for posting that - it illustrates the point nicely about the same volume of salts having different weights. It also shows that different brands of the same type of salt also vary in weight for a given volume..


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Apr 8, 2017)

Any way to enhance redness on rub?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 9, 2017)

Paprika....


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 9, 2017)

As Dave said paprika or pre sweetened cherry Kool aid...
I add a TBS or two to my pulled pork rubs all the time...The flavor is good and the red color it adds is great.

Walt


----------



## ellieedwards911 (Apr 20, 2017)

Looking for some good rub ideas any help would be awesome just staring out


----------



## phatbac (Apr 20, 2017)

ellieedwards911 said:


> Looking for some good rub ideas any help would be awesome just staring out


Im a big fan of Butcher's BBQ rubs. He has a sampler pack you can order pretty cheap with all his rubs and you use each one to find the ones you like. go to his website and check them out. just google Butcher BBQ.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## ryanmn (Apr 25, 2017)

I've been making my own rubs, but going heavier on the pepper. I also am using half cracked pepper rather than ground pepper to get a courser texture.

I made pork shoulder and I dry brine the night before and thus used very little sea salt in my rub. The rub was approx 1/2 cup half cracked pepper, 1/3 cup sugar, 1/4 cup sea salt, a few tbsp of onion, garlic powder, and paprika. 

I'm still tweaking it, feel free to modify to fit your tastes and provide feedback


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Jul 9, 2017)

Fellas, i have a orange(maybe a tangerine) tree in my backyard. I want to make some kind of orange pepper rub and have no idea where to start. Is making a orange pepper rub as complicated as getting your own rub down? 


Would it be best to get it down to a peel or powder and how would i do that? 


How can i Incorporate this plethora of fruit i have with smoking/grilling?


----------



## wade (Jul 10, 2017)

It is the zest of the fruit that you need. You can  use a zester but I find a vegetable peeler works best as it comes off in wider strips and is therefore quicker.

Method 1 - Place the strips in an oven at about 50 C (120 F) until it is dry - or use a dehydrator if you have one. When dry place in a spice/coffee grinder and pulse until it resembles fresh ground pepper. Mix 1:1 with fresh ground black pepper and store in an airtight container

Method 2 - Place fresh lemon zest and whole peppercorns into a bowl with a squeeze of lemon juice. Allow to stand for about an hour. Strain off any excess lemon juice and place on a baking tray in the oven at 50 C (120 F) until dry. Blitz in a grinder until you have the texture you want.

Method 1 is quicker, however method 2 gives you a more intense flavour.

Once you have removed the zest then extract the juice from the fruit - which you can freeze and use in marinades in the future.


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks. So just mixing it with pepper will give it enough taste? No need to add sugar or salt?


----------



## wade (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry I read it that you were trying to make orange pepper for a rub. Yes you will need to add salt and sugar to make it into a rub itself. If you make the orange pepper and store it as a spice in an air tight container you can use it in any recipe in place of lemon pepper - or even black pepper to add an extra citrus layer.


----------

